# Seth Govan?



## skeletor88 (Nov 26, 2009)

Anyone else highly rate Seth Govan for such an (fairly) underground guy?

There's extremely minimal info on this guy. Am I the only person that is really keen to hear more stuff from him?


----------



## DaveCarter (Nov 26, 2009)

Hell yeah for Seth!! Drastically under-rated player, nobody really seems to know who the guy is. Im lucky enough to see him play every week, his improvisation is absolutely top notch. Id definitely rate him alongside some of the best in the business


----------



## 777 (Nov 26, 2009)

Who is seth govan?


----------



## DeathMetalDean (Nov 26, 2009)

Never heard of him


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Nov 26, 2009)

related to Guthrie?


----------



## DeathMetalDean (Nov 26, 2009)

xD I was thinkin of Guthrie as well


----------



## liamh (Nov 26, 2009)

It's Guthrie's brother, he played on the Erotic cakes album, he's amazing
Evidently, his father has some damn good sperm.


----------



## DeathMetalDean (Nov 26, 2009)

lmfao apparently he does xD I must give it a listen.


----------



## liamh (Nov 26, 2009)

Buy the album, seriously..
In fact, buy 8


----------



## DeathMetalDean (Nov 26, 2009)

lmao  bit strapped for cash atm xD but god it's awesome lmao, may buy the album next weekend or somethin, gettin a tubescreamer this weekend


----------



## liamh (Nov 26, 2009)

Sweet


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Nov 26, 2009)

when I googled Seth Govan, this thread was the 6th result


----------



## DeathMetalDean (Nov 26, 2009)

it's cuz we're kwl


----------



## right_to_rage (Dec 1, 2009)

I bought Erotic Cakes about a month ago online, and I can tell you that the bass playing is top notch. He can keep up with baby bro, so that says something HUGE without even hearing him


----------



## skeletor88 (Dec 24, 2009)

Yeah dudes!

The guys a machine, pity he's so unknown. 

this is the only shot ive ever seen of him.



He needs to do a solo album or something, his work on erotic cakes is amazing, for those who dont know the album check out his playing on slidey boy, wonderful slippery thing and ahhhh hell just listen to the whole cd!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 24, 2009)

xmetalhead69 said:


> related to Guthrie?



Bingo.


----------

